# Was ist das fuer ein komisches Kabel an der Fritzbox 6320 cable?



## Hanzolo (4. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich meine das blaugelbe, dass rechts an der Fritbox in FON1 steckt (es ist ein TAE Stecker). Es fuehrt oben in ein RJ45-Patchfeld und zweigt nochmal einen zusaetzlichen  RJ45 Stecker ab. Was hat mir der Techniker hier angedreht?  ist das irgendwas fuer Voice over IP Telefone? 

TAE und RJ45 gehen fuer mich irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## Purgatory666 (4. Juni 2013)

Das ins prinzipiell nicht ungewöhnlich, hängt stark von der Verkabelung ab. Ein einfaches Telefonkabel hat 2 Adern und ob du die über ein Netzwerkkabel und RJ-45 Verbindungen zu deinem Telefon führst und am Ende des Kabels einen RJ-11 Stecker verwendest oder direkt ein 2-adriges Kabel mit RJ-11 Stecker verwendest ist relativ egal.

Mit VOIP hat das zunächst nichts zu tun, du verbindest hier lediglich den Telefon-Anschluss der Fritz!Box mit deinem Telefon. Allerdings verwenden alle Kabel-Anbieter imho intern VOIP (NGN), d.h. eine echte Telefonleitung hast du hier nicht, Telefonate laufen per VOIP über das Datennetz (das hat aber wie gesagt nichts mit dem Anschluss an deiner Fritz!Box zu tun).

Prinzipiell wärst du in diesem Forum bei solchen Fragen übrigens etwas besser aufgehoben


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juni 2013)

Frag Ihn doch einfach?


----------



## Eiche (4. Juni 2013)

vieleicht das kabel von einem splitter das er es noch hatte oder so

wie es hier ählich beschrieben wird FRITZ!Box mit DSL-Anschluss verbinden | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM-SKB


----------



## Timsu (4. Juni 2013)

Ich würde ja vermuten, dies ist ein Anschluss für ein Diagnosegerät.


----------



## Hanzolo (5. Juni 2013)

Danke Purgatory fuer die ausfuehrliche Erklaerung. Das hat beim Verstaendnis geholfen. 

Die Idee mit dem Diagnosestecker erscheint plausibel. In der Verkabelungsneschreibung aus obigem Link geht nicht hervor wieso die Abzweigung da ist. Es steht lediglich geschrieben, dass diese frei bleibt.


----------



## keinnick (5. Juni 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Frag Ihn doch einfach?


 
Guter Plan, der Techniker wird nach dem Anschließen noch ne Woche warten und auf der Luftmatratze übernachten um offene Fragen zu klären


----------



## Hanzolo (5. Juni 2013)

Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht haha


----------



## Icedaft (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mir einen Techniker ins Haus bestelle bin ich persönlich vor Ort und lasse mir abschliessend alles erklären, von daher ...


----------



## Hanzolo (5. Juni 2013)

Er kam kurzfristig und unangemeldet nach spontanem Anruf vom Provider. Ich habe waehrend der Zeit Moebel getragen und zwischendurch trotzdem alles moegliche gefragt (Stichwort ipv6 dual stack bei unitymedia), aber hab das kabel nicht im Blick gehabt. Daher dieser Forenbeitrag. 

Bitte nicht vorschnell urteilen und ab jetzt am besten "back to topic"


----------



## Hanzolo (18. Juni 2013)

zeffer schrieb:


> vieleicht das kabel von einem splitter das er es noch hatte oder so
> 
> wie es hier ählich beschrieben wird FRITZ!Box mit DSL-Anschluss verbinden | FRITZ!Box 7390 | AVM-SKB


 
Nachdem ich gerade länger darüber nachgedacht habe erscheint mir das als die sinnvollste Möglichkeit.
Auch wenn ich nicht kapiere wieso die so ein Kabel bei einem Kabelrouter beilegen, der ja eh nicht an die TAE Dose angeschlossen wird.

Nachtrag:
Habe noch weitergeforscht. Die Häuser sind mit Homeway www.homeway.de verkabelt. Das ist ein modulares System, um ein Haus zu verkabeln. Hierbei wird ein Cat7 Kabel von einer Verteilereinheit zu den Dosen geführt. Die Dosen können mit den gewünschten Modulen (RJ45, RJ11, TAE, sogar WLAN) bestückt werden. So hat man alles in einer Dose mit den entsprechenden Anschlüssen. Im Verteilerkasten ist ein RJ45 Patchfeld, in das man die entsprechenden Quellen patchen muss.

In meinem Fall habe ich zwei dieser Homeway-Dosen mit Anschlüssen für TV, Radio, RJ45 und TAE. Diese Dosen können mit dem Y-Kabel aus dem Anfangspost gespeist werden (4 Adern für RJ45 100Mbit und 2 Adern für TAE). Dafür wird RJ45 und TAE an die Fritzbox 6320 Cable angeschlossen und über die Y-Kupplung in den entsprechenden RJ45 der dahinter verkabelten Homeway-Dose gepatcht. Somit kommt also 100Mbit LAN und Telefon an der Dose an.


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

Hanzolo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gerade länger darüber nachgedacht habe erscheint mir das als die sinnvollste Möglichkeit.
> Auch wenn ich nicht kapiere wieso die so ein Kabel bei einem Kabelrouter beilegen, der ja eh nicht an die TAE Dose angeschlossen wird.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...


 
Das hört sich gut an, wäre Interessant wegen Telefon Haus. Könnte man sich eine Verkablung sparen und diese ggfs. sogar noch ausbauen.


----------

